# Which Williamsburg resort NOT to request?



## jakezmom (Sep 17, 2006)

I recently deposited my Cypress Pointe 2007 Christmas week with SFX (am new to timesharing/trading). 

My goal is to get Williamsburg in July or August 2007.  Is there any resort that is not desirable in Williamsburg? 

Can someone tell me some nice resorts to request. I am going with my 4 yr old and 65 yr old mother. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## sca6 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Williamsburg Preferences*

We own at both of  the Sunterra resorts in Williamsburg as wll as your resort in Orlando, C P Grandvillas. We like them all but for different reasons. Of the dozen or so resort properties in Williamsburg I might think that you would pose the question a little differently. Yes you would like to know if there might be one or perhaps two that you should not accept under any circumstances. But I would go one further and ask those who are in the know to give what they believe to be the ranking of the top five or six resorts in Williamburg with number one being what they believe to be the most desirable on down to the least desirable if they care to go that far. I would think that Marriott's Mannor Club should be up there in the number one spot followed by Greensprings. I can't comment on all of them because  I have only stayed at a couple. I would think that Powhatan might be somewhere in the middle of the pack.  Hopefully others will be able to give their order of preference for mabey the top six or so. You are going to love Williamsburg. I would shoot for the fourth of July week as there will be alot to do.


----------



## jakezmom (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for your reply! 

SFX only lists four resorts they accept in Williamsburg so ithey will assign me one of the following:

Greensprings

Fairfield Kingsgate

Fairfield Patriot Place

Powhatan

I don't know anything about any of these resorts and would love to hear from people who do.

Thanks again!


----------



## wackymother (Sep 17, 2006)

SFX definitely accepts other Williamsburg resorts. For example, I know they take King's Creek, b/c I own there and they have accepted my deposits.

Edited to say: Don't worry, King's Creek is very nice!


----------



## KenK (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe they meant that those were the only resort currently available at Williamsburg??


----------



## KenK (Sep 17, 2006)

Here are some resorts in that area:

     Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony

	Sunterra Resorts Greensprings Plantation

	Fairfield Williamsburg at Governor's Green

	Cottages at King's Creek Plantation 	 	 	

	Townes at King's Creek Plantation

	Sunterra Resorts Powhatan Plantation

	King's Creek Plantation

	Williamsburg Plantation

	Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate

     Fairfield Williamsburg @ Patriots Place

	Westgate Historic Williamsburg

	Colonial Crossings at Williamsburg

Please go to the resort reviews and check out some of these places.  You can also find info on the trip advisor site (www.tripadvisor.com, but many post negs about T/S there because they expect full hotel services and like to feel 'pampered'

Also realize that certain times, there are probably such good discounts on the RCI or II sites that using a week to exchange might be more expensive than paying for a getaway week.  (ie-maint fees cost more than a getaway price). 

When are you planning to go?


----------



## bobcat (Sep 17, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Here are some resorts in that area:
> 
> Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony
> 
> ...


I like Marriotts Manor Club, Sunterra Greensprings and Fairfield at Governor's Green. Do you Golf?????   The  Golf course that Greensprings is on is rated as one of the ten best in Va.If you stay at Greensprings the rates are great. I own at Greensprings.


----------



## Spence (Sep 17, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> he  Golf course that Greensprings is on is rated as one of the ten best in Va.If you stay at Greensprings the rates are great. I own at Greensprings.


Powhatan guests get the same discounted rates at Williamsburg National G C.


----------



## bobcat (Sep 17, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Powhatan guests get the same discounted rates at Williamsburg National G C.


Thank you spence.Bobcat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 18, 2006)

jakezmom said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> SFX only lists four resorts they accept in Williamsburg so ithey will assign me one of the following:
> 
> ...



I have stayed at FF Patriots Place several times and own at FF Kingsgate.  I would take Kingsgate over Patriots Place EVERY TIME if given the option.  Kingsgate has the pool and other amenities that Patriot Place guests can use.  Patriot Place is older and is not as nice as what you'll find in terms of the quality of the resort.

Now I haven't been there since they both have started major renovations, so maybe they are more on par although last time I was at Patriots Place, the building seemed to be poorly constructed as evidenced by the loud footsteps and paper thin walls.

Yvonne


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wanted to add that it is VERY hot and humid there in July.  We did it and enjoyed it but be prepared.

Anne


----------



## Sunny4me (Sep 18, 2006)

I am curious why you would choose SFX if you want Williamsburg.

You could have deposited with II and easily gotten Marriott Manor Club, which many agree is Williamsburg's nicest timeshare.

In any case--good luck and enjoy Williamsburg!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 18, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> I like Marriotts Manor Club, Sunterra Greensprings and Fairfield at Governor's Green. Do you Golf?????   The  Golf course that Greensprings is on is rated as one of the ten best in Va.If you stay at Greensprings the rates are great. I own at Greensprings.



We also like the following resorts in Williamsburg, Marriotts Manor Club, Sunterra Greensprings, King Creek and Fairfield at Governor's Green.

It is very hot and humid during the summer months in Williamsburg.

The best golf course in Williamsburg is King Mills on the James where the lady's PGA touranments are held annually.


----------



## jakezmom (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you to all who responded. The reason we chose SFX is because we wanted the bonus week to Mexico. I am giving it to my sister for her 30th b-day(we are paying for aifare and all). 

Is SFX a good exchange ocmpany?? the bonus weeks seem pretty good.

Is Williamsburg as bad as Orlando is in the summer months? I am now wondering if my mother will be able to handle the heat.

My husband and I are both teachers in NJ and summer is the only time we can go.

I am hoping I can pull something nice like Marriot Manor or Greensprings. If we can't, I won't use SFX again.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 18, 2006)

Which Williamsburg TS should be avoided?

Kings Creek 1 bd should be avoided. Kings Creek has very nice and very big 2 bd units but their 1 bd units are very small and should be avoided.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Which Williamsburg TS should be avoided?
> 
> Kings Creek 1 bd should be avoided. Kings Creek has very nice and very big 2 bd units but their 1 bd units are very small and should be avoided.



I agree with Bill4728 about Kings Creek one bedroom units.

Also Westgate t/s was a motel befor Westgate turn it into a t/s resort.
This resort is centrally located to everything in the City of Williamsburg.

In the summer time Williamsburg is more humid, hazy and hot because Williamsburg is not near the ocean.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 18, 2006)

I was in Hilton Head in mid-July, Williamsburg in mid-July, the Outer Banks in late July and Orlando the first week in August this year.

Orlando wins hands down for heat and humidity.  I'd say Williamsburg and OBX are neck and neck for the next worst and HHI was the best.

Bottom line is...they were all pretty miserable unless you were on the beach.

Williamsburg can get hotter than Orlando, but the humidity in Orlando is unbelieveable.



			
				jakezmom said:
			
		

> Is Williamsburg as bad as Orlando is in the summer months? I am now wondering if my mother will be able to handle the heat.


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 19, 2006)

We just stayed at Kingsgate and hated it. 1BR was small and old and ugly. We were switched to Greensprings Plantation and it was great. We stayed at Powhatan several years ago and it was also nice. I would go for Greensprings and stay away from Fairfield. We have also stayed at the Cottages at Kings Creek and they were nice. The ppol was too small here, so we never used their facilities. 

We go every summer between camp and school and spend our days at Water Country USA and our evenings at Busch Gardens to avoid the hottest time of day. When it is overcast or rainy, we do Colonial Wms. 

Have fun,
Joan


----------



## bruwery (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not an owner anyplace in Williamsburg, but I just rented a 2BR at Powhatan Plantation a couple of weeks ago and thought it was excellent.  I would definitely return.

That being said, if you have time/budget for two vacations next year, you may find it helpful to consider renting at Powhatan.  You can probably rent there (or several other places in Williamsburg) for less than your CPGV maintenance fee.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 19, 2006)

I live here in the Williamsburg area and the humidity is terrible in the summer.  My brother lives in Tampa and has cooler days than us, but it just depends on the day.  Unlike Orlando, we do not have the daily afternoon thunderstorms that tend to cool things off.  Plan on hot and humid for a summer visit, with tons of tourists in town for Jamestown 2007.  I own at Kings Creek and I agree, the 1 BR units are very small, but the 2,3, and 4 BR Townes are great!

Jeni


----------



## gjw007 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am also interested in which timeshare in Williamsburg to select.  I am planning on August 17th or there abouts for a 2-bedroom unit.  I will be using RCI Points so my exchange would be with RCI.  Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## KenK (Sep 21, 2006)

Want to remind those looking that many of the T/Ss in Williamsburg have many stairs and no elevators.


----------



## jakezmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*NICE Williamsburg resort with ELEVATORS!*

Thank you to all who replied about which Williamsburg resorts are nice. The next question is:

Which NICE resorts have elevators? My 65 yr old mom will not be able to walk up 3 or 4 flights of stairs.  

Thanks so much to all who respond.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 21, 2006)

You might want to check into/call Kings Creek.  Many of the units look like homes or townhomes, so you are not faced with a multi-story building.

Jen


----------



## JACKC (Sep 22, 2006)

jakezmom said:
			
		

> Thank you to all who replied about which Williamsburg resorts are nice. The next question is:
> 
> Which NICE resorts have elevators? My 65 yr old mom will not be able to walk up 3 or 4 flights of stairs.
> 
> Thanks so much to all who respond.



Manor Club, both original and sequel, have elevators. 

When we stayed at Powhatan (not as nice as Manor Club, but ok) a few years ago we requested (because of age and difficulty with stairs) and were assigned a ground level 2br unit.  You might succeed getting a ground floor unit at other resorts with an advance phone call if you explain why you need it.

Nice thing about the lower level Powhatan units is the hot tub that your mom might enjoy. Upstairs units don't have the hot tubs. Many geese on the Powhatan grounds are a novelty, but don't wander around outside barefoot  

Jack


----------

